# House breaking trouble



## mollys dad (Apr 21, 2015)

Molly spends most of her day in a 4x4 pen in the family room with a sheet of plastic under it. She is taken out at 6 AM and pees and poops all within 5 to 20 minutes. We take her out about every 2-3 hours to the grass. This is where it gets problematic. She will run and run and nibble grass, sit on the concrete for minutes just staring at me. I call her, walk away(on the grass) and she will follow me and think this is great fun. I am not play with her during this time. After 30-45 minutes I believe she doesn't need to go, and bring her back in. Within minutes of going back into the pen she will either pee or poop. WHAT am I doing wrong and how do I correct this. It very disappointing.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I would take her out on a leash only and not allow her to play or run around. Make her know that this is potty time only, not playtime. Then if she pees and poops she gets a little freedom in the house under your supervision. She should be crated in the house if she has not pottied and then you try again in a little while. Sounds like she thinks her pen IS her potty area. I would give her an indoor option in the pen or use a crate to teach her to hold it until you take her outside.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I agree and also have a word or phrase for her like go whiz or go piddle when you take her out so she knows what you want from her, say it over and over while she is out. I believe having a specific area in the yard for her bathroom helps too. Walk her on leash to that same area each time and don't let her wander all over the yard, too much fun for her. Huge praise and a treat can't hurt either when she does what you want.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

super recommendations, I couldn't have said it better. :whoo:


----------



## mollys dad (Apr 21, 2015)

*Additionl Info*

When she is out I am continually telling to "be a good girl". That my command to her to go. When she does both her duties she gets the run of the house ,especially running into the bedroom to get Mom out of bed. We had a pee pad in the pen for a few weeks a realized that it may be prompting her to go in the pen. We have had it out now for about 5 weeks. When She pees outside and I know she doesn't have to go, she gets the run of the family room and then normally in my recliner with me. The area she goes in is about 5 x 20 at a corner of the lawn. Her explorations so far have been about 1/3/ of the 1/3 acre in grass. Molly gets a treat after a pee and another after a poo


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Be a good girl may be confusing if you tell her she is a good girl for other things. You need a word that you wouldn't use in another situation. Until she is trained and reliable I would limit the areas of the house and not let her go everywhere. Again have her on a leash outside, very important so you can keep her mind on what she is there for. Don't give her a treat until she is completely done, then praise like crazy. The other thing is when you are taking her out, tell her let's go out Molly as you take her where she has to go, keep saying it from the house to her spot.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think if she is continuing to potty in her pen that maybe the area is just too large for her. She is still young and may be confused because you were using pads and then you took them away. If you want to train her to only go potty outside I would use a crate instead of a pen. Put her in the crate any time you take her outside and don't see her go. After a little while try again. Once she potties she can then have some free time or time in the pen. I was taking Molly out about every hour in the beginning. If she pottied she got supervised free time with me, or time in her pen to play, etc. if I didn't want to watch her every second. If she keeps her crate dry at night she should learn quickly not to potty in there durung the day and wait for you to take her outside. As she matures there will be less crate time and more free time during the day. She will get this but it takes a lot of time and patience. Hang in there!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

mollys dad said:


> When she is out I am continually telling to "be a good girl". That my command to her to go.


I like a command that is more specific, like "go potty" or "go poop" when I am outside. I limit my potty area to about 5' by 10'. When mi Popi takes me outside, he says, "let's go potti." Popi gives mi 5 minutes to do mi business, then it is back inside - successful or not. In the beginning he kept me on a leash and directed me to the preferred area. It seems to mi that mi amiga Molly thinks that her preferred place to go is inside. I suggest you re-program her to think of outside as the preferred to place to do her business and then praise and reward her extravagantly.

You and mi amiga Molly are doing a great job! It takes time, sometimes a lot of time, to get a desired behavior. Just be patient and persistent and it will happen



> Her explorations so far have been about 1/3/ of the 1/3 acre in grass. Molly gets a treat after a pee and another after a poo


That is two big an area for a potti area. Limit her area to 5 x 5 if necessary and keep her on a leash when it is a time to go potti.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Great advice from the group: leash and a distinct command.

And . . . keep hope alive - it will happen.


----------



## mollys dad (Apr 21, 2015)

*Took leash idea O BOY*

I really thank you all for the advice. However we have opened Pandoras Box with the leash. I have a six foot "thin" leather leash. Put on her and got total "I'm not going anywhere with that thing". Totally not interested in anything with that [email protected]#med thing on.Pulled away for a long time before I gave in and took it off.

Should I try one of those "reel leashes" since I am aware that the Leash is very light?

Thanks to all

Mollys Dad


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Have you had Molly walking on a leash before this? The six foot length should be fine. You want her to stay in the designated potty area. Also, if you are using a collar and she is pulling, I would switch to a harness so she does not hurt her neck. I think you have to try not to give in to what she wants and keep showing her what you want her to do. Again, if she won't potty, I would bring her back in and crate her. Then try again in a little while.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

mollys dad said:


> I gave in and took it off.


Time for a little positive reinforcement. Molly will get used to the leash.

Step one: Put the leash on, then immediately give her one of her favorite treats. Walk a few steps and then reward with a treat. Repeat, repeat, repeat. Do this exercise for no more than 5 minutes at a time. Do this exercise every two hours.

Step two: Enroll in a local puppy obedience class.



> Should I try one of those "reel leashes" since I am aware that the Leash is very light?


No way Jose! Those type of leashes do not promote good obedience skills.

besos, Ricky Ricardo

Oh, I see you live in Santa Ynez. I pass thrugh there every once in a while on my way to visit SLO. Next time I'm in your area, I will contact you and maybe we can work with mi amiga Molly a bit.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

has she not been leash trained for walking?


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

mollys dad said:


> Should I try one of those "reel leashes" since I am aware that the Leash is very light?


There's a good percentage of folks here dead set against Flexi-leads for Havs. I'm not that hardcore. I personally don't own one for my Havanese and wouldn't use on for walks, etc. but I might use one conservatively for potty breaks just so the dog knows it's not playtime.

Ricky is right though, time to go back to basics. These are training issues and will help you get in sync with your dog, which in turn will make housebreaking easier. *scratching Ricky behind ear*

When I began the process I was frustrated and posted a couple times here just like you so I know the anxiety well. The group gave me some great counsel and now my Hav potties on command.

Not saying that to brag because who would brag about being able to cause a dog to defecate using verbal instruction - but to reassure you that you can do it, it just takes a little time. For her and I, training is a constant process and I give her positive reinforcement every time she goes potty for me.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Dick I didn't realize she wasn't leash trained when I spoke with you. For now stop the leash completely , you don't want to create an aversive with your housetraining . Take her out off leash. Email me privately I have an article and some reading for you on leash desensitization. Too long for here.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

In a previous post you said that Molly was using the pee pads inside but then you took them away. Would it be better to let her have the pads in the house during training instead of her having accidents in the pen with no pad?


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Deacon Blues said:


> *scratching Ricky behind ear*


Ooooooooooooh my dog, that feels sooooo good. Gracias, tio Gary!:kiss: BTW, my Popi just ordered the sample of Darwin's for me. My stomach is already growling! :hungry:

:focus: I do have a retractable leash, but my Popi uses it only occasionally for ADVANCED obedience skills or very specific special occasions.

muchos besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mollys dad said:


> I really thank you all for the advice. However we have opened Pandoras Box with the leash. I have a six foot "thin" leather leash. Put on her and got total "I'm not going anywhere with that thing". Totally not interested in anything with that [email protected]#med thing on.Pulled away for a long time before I gave in and took it off.
> 
> Should I try one of those "reel leashes" since I am aware that the Leash is very light?
> 
> ...


Well, of course, to be a useful tool, the dog has to be taught how to walk on a leash. They aren't born knowing that.  In the mean time, you can accomplish the same thing by setting up a second ex-pen outside on the grass where you want her to go. Put her in the pen, and say your potty cue&#8230; nothing else, no other attention until she goes, then PARTY!!!!!


----------

